# Waldschäden Amorbach/Miltenberg



## mr-Lambo (26. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

gestern habe ich eine Trailtour um Amorbach fahren wollen. Ich war knapp 2Jahre nicht mehr dort und musste zu meiner großen Bestürzung feststellen, dass viele Trails mit Bäumen blockiert sind.

Z.b. Der Russenpfad, etc. 

Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, ob das schon lange so ist? Oder erst seit diesem Jahr?
Und wie sieht es sonst so in dert Region aus?

ICh möchte dieses Jahr vermehrt in der Region Miltenberg fahren und kann mir dann ja so manchen Trail abhaken, wenn er nicht fahrbar ist.


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. April 2008)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gestern habe ich eine Trailtour um Amorbach fahren wollen. Ich war knapp 2Jahre nicht mehr dort und musste zu meiner großen Bestürzung feststellen, dass viele Trails mit Bäumen blockiert sind.
> 
> ...


 
Russenpfad und Umgebung bin ich erst Ende Februar 08 gefahren, da war alles Bestens. 





Dann kam das Sturmtief "EMMA" und hat vieles zerstört.
Beispiel vom Spessart:





*Und ja, da war mal ein Trail  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (27. April 2008)

Ich bin den Russenpfad von ganz oben gestartet. Erst lagen einige Bäume quer, im Bereich eines Hohlweges dann der halbe Wald.

Dann bin ich vom Nachbarberg runter. Dort steht der sogenannte Schwabenstein, wenn ich mich erinnere. Dort war ein super genialer Trail.... alles Kleinholz wie auf dem unteren Bild.

Die Spessartseite um das Kloster Engelberg sieht gut aus?


----------



## gerald_ruis (28. April 2008)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Die Spessartseite um das Kloster Engelberg sieht gut aus?


Die mir bekannten Trails sind zimlich frei


----------



## CrossTec (28. April 2008)

Falls ihr euch mal wieder in der Gegend rumtreibt, wuerde ich mich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. April 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Falls ihr euch mal wieder in der Gegend rumtreibt, wuerde ich mich gerne anschliessen.


 
Schau einfach bei uns im Forum nach, bist stets willkommen


----------



## CrossTec (29. April 2008)

Ich wolte eigentlich am Sonntag bei euch mitradeln, aber mein AG ist da anderer Meinung.


----------



## mr-Lambo (3. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre nicht regelmäßig in Miltenberg, werde mich aber melden, wenn ich wieder dort bin!


----------



## mr-Lambo (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe letzte Woche ne Spantane Tour gemacht und musste leider feststellen, dass an den Westlichen Hängen um Amorbach noch viele Bäume auf den Trails liegen. Dann bin ich den Trail südlich des Kloster Engelberg runter. Ich kenne den Namen jetzt nicht. Er endet fast am MAin bei einem Steinbruch. Hier waren gerade Waldarbeiter am Werk, einige Bäume liegen noch.

Der ziemlich geile Trail (gelbes Quadrat) von der Lauseiche (es gibt einen kürzeren Trail in Richtung Ohrenbachtal und einen längeren in Richtung Rüdenau sind beide frei.

Die Trails ab der Mildenburg richtung Monbrunn waren zum Großteil frei. Nur an der nödlichen Waldkante liegen noch Bäume. Das sieht man auch schon von unten aus dem Tal.

Ich hoffe die Amorbacher Trails sind bald wieder frei. Der Russenpfad war vor 3 Wochen noch Blockiert. Vor allem die PAssage bei der man am Rande eines tiefen Hohlwegs fährt.


----------



## CrossTec (2. Juni 2008)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche ne Spantane Tour gemacht und musste leider feststellen, dass an den Westlichen Hängen um Amorbach noch viele Bäume auf den Trails liegen. Dann bin ich den Trail südlich des Kloster Engelberg runter. Ich kenne den Namen jetzt nicht. Er endet fast am MAin bei einem Steinbruch. Hier waren gerade Waldarbeiter am Werk, einige Bäume liegen noch.
> 
> ...



Ob das noch aktuell ist, nach dem Unwetter vom Freitag?


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Juni 2008)

Die Trails von der Lauseiche bin ich beide am Sonntag gefahren,
Russenpfad und Schwabenstein ist immernoch unbefahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (12. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Die Trails von der Lauseiche bin ich beide am Sonntag gefahren,
> Russenpfad und Schwabenstein ist immernoch unbefahrbar.



Bin heute den Russenpfad gefahren. War so weit alles frei!


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2008)

Super!!!


----------



## Brickowski (2. September 2008)

Tach!

Bin aus Walldürn und fahre (seit ca. nem Vierteljahr) sogut wie jedes Wochenende Richtung Miltenberg. Leider hab ich noch nix vom Russenpfad gehört oder schicke Wege durch Wald nach Miltenberg gefunden... :-(
Und so langsam ist mir der Wald zwischen Walldürn und Schneeberg n bisschen zu fad. Könnt mir einer den Weg zum Russenpfad beschreiben oder irgendwelche anderen Trails in der Gegend empfehlen? Bin leider meistens allein unterwegs, von daher würd ich mich auch über Gesellschaft freuen 

/edit: P.S: ich fand der beitrag hat hier am besten reingepasst


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-amorbach.de/

Schaust Du hier! Da findest Du einiges an Trails!


----------



## CrossTec (2. September 2008)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Bin aus Walldürn und fahre (seit ca. nem Vierteljahr) sogut wie jedes Wochenende Richtung Miltenberg. Leider hab ich noch nix vom Russenpfad gehört oder schicke Wege durch Wald nach Miltenberg gefunden... :-(
> Und so langsam ist mir der Wald zwischen Walldürn und Schneeberg n bisschen zu fad. Könnt mir einer den Weg zum Russenpfad beschreiben oder irgendwelche anderen Trails in der Gegend empfehlen? Bin leider meistens allein unterwegs, von daher würd ich mich auch über Gesellschaft freuen
> ...



Bin auch aus Dürn!
Kann dir gerne den Russenpfad und diverse andere Sachen mal zeigen!
Oder du schliesst dich mal dem Benno in Waldstetten an. Der fährt mit seinen Leuten Samstags um 16.00 Uhr ab seinem Laden los.

Sehr interessant ist auch der Limes-Pfad, von Walldürn über Reinhardsachsen-Wenschdorf-Gotthardsruine/Amorbach.

Oder........

Schreib mir bei Interesse einfach ne PN.


----------



## herr.gigs (3. September 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Wenschdorf-Gotthardsruine/Amorbach.



Da war ich am WE auch, sau geil diese vielen Absätze, von Neudorf runter nach Amorbach gibt es soviele Trails, I love it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (3. September 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Da war ich am WE auch, sau geil diese vielen Absätze, von Neudorf runter nach Amorbach gibt es soviele Trails, I love it!



Bin gerne bereit neue Strecken kennen zu lernen! Oder die paar die ich kenne weiter zu geben.
Aber alles auf Anfängerniveau!


----------



## Brickowski (3. September 2008)

Nach Neudorf musst erstmal hochfahren  is also nix für ne Feierabend-Tour (von Dürn aus) zumindest für mich...hrhr
Naja,vllt. hau ich Freitag mal früher ab, dann geh ich mal auf Streckensuche (Fotos folgen dann)


----------



## CrossTec (3. September 2008)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Nach Neudorf musst erstmal hochfahren  is also nix für ne Feierabend-Tour (von Dürn aus) zumindest für mich...hrhr
> Naja,vllt. hau ich Freitag mal früher ab, dann geh ich mal auf Streckensuche (Fotos folgen dann)



Foddos konsch häbbe:










Anfahrt zur Ruine





Aussicht von der Gotthardsruine










Gotthardsruine

























Bilder vom Limesweg nach Wenschdorf





Heimat!


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. März 2010)

Hallo Leute aus und um Miltenberg/ Amorbach.

Wie sehen denn die Trails aus? Gibt es viele Sturmschäden? Meine Eltern wohnen bei Miltenberg und ich wollte Ostern die Runde Mainbullauer Berg, Kloster Engelberg, Monbrunn, ... Mitnehmen wollte ich die genialen Trails wie Russenpfad, etc. 

Ist dort jemand von Euch schon gefahren? Wie sieht es mit umgafallenen Bäumen aus? 

Vielen Dank! Martin


----------



## Brickowski (22. März 2010)

Sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus. War am Freitag auf dem Gotthard in Amorbach,die Trails von dort aus in Richtung Amorbach sind frei. Dürfte in MIL nicht anders sein.
Falls du nicht alleine fahren willst, ich hab am WE normalerweise Zeit


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. März 2010)

Ok! Ich werde hier posten, wenn ich fahre! Evtl. dieses oder nächstes Wochenende.


----------

